# Power Supply for an Asus Rampage II Extreme Motherboard



## homeuser66

I was going to get this mobo, and I need some help as to what power supply to get...any ideas?


----------



## yhahh

what graphic card ?
will you overclock?


----------



## FairDoos

homeuser66 said:


> I was going to get this mobo, and I need some help as to what power supply to get...any ideas?



The power isnt just based around your motherboard what other components will you be putting in?


----------



## Aastii

iIf you are dual video carding, got a few HDDs, a couple dvd rw cd drives etc and lets say 4 sticks of RAM then a 550W+ PSU should be more than enough.

Also, what CPU will you be using?

Fianlly, make sure that you have a 24 or 20+4 pin mobo  cable on your PSU along with 8pin CPU cable, not 4.

If you are planning on making a ridiculous build, ie. intel i7, 24GB DDR3 RAM 3x Video card, 3x2TB HDD, blu ray, DVD rw, DVD reader, card reader, a load of USB devices then you will need 850W+, i would even go as far as to say 950+ .

I would look at the corsair range because all come with 20+4 pin mobo cable, 4+4 pin CPU cable so it will fit no matter what and they are very high quality and come in a variety of wattages, up to either 1000 or 1200W, can't remember which, but still too powerful for anything you would need


----------



## just a noob

i'm just going to assume your going to put in an i7 920, 2 hard drives, and 3 graphics cards, so a 1kw corsair is just in your line, if thats not what your actually getting, please post back so i can recommend something a little bit more reasonable :T


----------



## homeuser66

WoW!!! Thanks for the quick replies...so far I have never overclocked, (Iv'e had a Dell 8400 for 5 yrs now..can't do Crap with it...) but would like to...Video card I'm gonna use what I have for now, till I can save up some more money to get better. I am using a Nvidia 7800 GT for now....
Hard drives...I have 3 internal...2 are for storage purposes only...

The spec's I am looking at are:

All from Newegg.com

Qty. Product Description Savings Total Price 
1   Thermaltake toughpower W0117RU 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
Item #: N82E16817153036
Return Policy: 30 Day Return Policy  $30.00 Mail-in Rebate
 $189.99 
1   nMEDIAPC ZE-C98 All-in-one USB 2.0 Card Reader with USB/IEEE 1394/e-SATA Port/HD Audio Ports
Item #: N82E16820132020
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy   $21.99 
1   Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound
Item #: N82E16835100007
Return Policy: Consumable Items Return Policy   $6.99 
1   ASUS Rampage II Extreme LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard
Item #: N82E16813131352
Return Policy: Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy   $398.99 
2   OCZ Gold 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ3G1600LV6GK
Item #: N82E16820227365
Return Policy: Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy  $20.00 Mail-in Rebate
 $399.98 
1   Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate SP1 64-bit for System Builders
Item #: N82E16832116493
Return Policy: Software Return Policy   $179.99 
1   Rosewill TU-155 II 500 Black 0.8mm cold rolled steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 500W Power Supply
Item #: N82E16811147117
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy  -$5.00 Instant
 $94.99
$89.99 
1   COOLER MASTER RC-690-KKN1-GP Black SECC/ ABS ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
Item #: N82E16811119137
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy   $89.99


----------



## eidolonx

CPU: Intel Core i7 I7-920 Quad Core
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 4850 X2
PSU: ?
HDD: 500GB western digital 7200RPM and 32mb cache
MOBO: Asus Rampage II extreme
RAM: 6GB DDR3 1600mz
CASE: Cooler Master HAF 932 Black Full Tower 

what do you guys recommend? I'm thinking the CORSAIR CMPSU-850HX 850W ATX12V 2.3 will do the trick but not 100% sure.


----------



## homeuser66

I went with 1 Thermaltake toughpower W0117RU 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
Item #: N82E16817153036

and have no issues...pleanty of power...


----------



## eidolonx

Cool cool im going with the CORSAIR CMPSU-850w just to play it safe.


----------

